

Oracle broken certificate or hacked? - eridal
https://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/
Browser says:<p><pre><code>  download.oracle.com uses an invalid security certificate.
  The certificate is only valid for the following names:
  *.akamaihd.net, *.akamaihd-staging.net, a248.e.akamai.net,
  *.akamaized.net, *.akamaized-staging.net</code></pre>
======
eridal
Browser says:

    
    
      download.oracle.com uses an invalid security certificate.
      The certificate is only valid for the following names:
      *.akamaihd.net, *.akamaihd-staging.net, a248.e.akamai.net,
      *.akamaized.net, *.akamaized-staging.net

